# Has anyone heard of Wild Cherry trees ?



## red sled (Jan 2, 2018)

Here in southern Iowa there is a tree that grows in fence rows and other un-used land.  The Largest specimens are 30' tall and 24-30" around but most are much smaller.  They get little berries in the late summer, I've never tried them as I'm not sure they are edible. The bark is thin and peels off on the ends, reminding me of the cherry trees we had at my parents home.  Someone told me they are Wild Cherry. I found a dead one and cut it up for firewood and it's red inside and does smell somewhat like cherry. I wonder if this would be good for smoking ?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 2, 2018)

Absolutely! Just about any variety of cherry tree would be good.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

Probably birds carry seeds and deposit miles away.


----------



## radio (Jan 2, 2018)

We have them in the Missouri Ozarks, and yes, they are quite good for smoking producing a very mild and subtle smoke flavor.  It's ok on fish and poultry, but for beef and pork I prefer white oak.


----------



## AllAces (Jan 2, 2018)

Most likely they are choke cherries.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 2, 2018)

You beat me to it, I was going to suggest choke cherry. Yes it should be good for smoking.

If you can peel the bark off, then do so, because bark usually adds a bitter flavor.


----------



## halleone (Jan 2, 2018)

Definitely!  The little cherries are sour as all get-out and, as far as I am concerned, inedible unless you are really dying for a fresh cherry.  They do pollinate the cultivated/domestic cherries just fine.  It was all we had to pollinate our Bing cherry for a long while and it stood up to the task admirably.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 2, 2018)

I made wine with some of those cherries once. Crushed them up and left them in a 5 Gallon bucket with sugar and brewers yeast for a month, then strained off and into a secondary fermenter with an airlock. It was pretty good. It was a fantastic brunch drink mixed 50/50 with champagne.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

:p


----------



## William conner (May 15, 2018)

Wild cherry is really good for steaks and beef I use it all the time another good wood to use is shellbark hickory or shag bark I even use the bark does wonders for ribs and pork loin


----------



## nanuk (Jun 30, 2018)

if they are chokecherry, they make the BEST Jelly, and WINE!!!!!!!!


----------

